# Daylight Savings - This Sunday!



## Happy

This coming Sunday, March 13th, is Daylight Savings Time. 

Make sure to “spring forward” or set your clocks ahead 1 hour before heading to bed on Saturday so that you don’t miss a thing on Sunday.:happy:

(For example, if you head to bed at 10:00 pm be sure to set your clock forward to 11:00 pm.)


----------



## PlushWitch

Phew...Maaaan....you SCARED me! I thought I had missed something! But LUCKILY(!!!) this doesn't apply for Europe. :laughing: :wink:

...two weeks to go...:tongue:


----------



## Happy

PlushWitch said:


> Phew...Maaaan....you SCARED me! I thought I had missed something! But LUCKILY(!!!) this doesn't apply for Europe. :laughing: :wink:
> 
> ...two weeks to go...:tongue:


2 weeks warning.


----------



## AussieChick

It doesn't apply to me either.We're already on daylight savings time,and it is due to end very soon.


----------

